# 1lb raw top sirloin



## _LG_ (Jul 21, 2012)

Just had my pwo meal.  1lb of raw top sirloin, and 16oz of raw milk.  Awesome.  Anybody else try raw beef?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2012)

med well is as close as I get


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)

pWO as in pre or post?


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it seared first or right from the fridge


----------



## msumuscle (Jul 22, 2012)

Cook your damn food!


----------



## Spraynpray (Jul 22, 2012)

Little guy, little guy.... Uh oh, I think he's dead...,


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 22, 2012)

Postworkout.  Not seared, remove from fridge and left to warm to room temperature.  Very tasty and digests very easily.


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2012)

What are the benefits? Seems they dont outweigh the risks.

Enjoy your explosive Diarrhea


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 22, 2012)

Humans are the only species that cook their food.  And even we haven't always done it.  You guys should stop listening to the fda.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 22, 2012)

lol, humans are wiser than animal life which may be one reason why we cook our food. to each his own though


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2012)

Cooking helps digestion and Makes things easier assimilated in the body. Not to mention kills pathogens etc.

Humans also wear shoes.... and wipe their asses. (except azza of course  )


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2012)

The only thing i on occasion will eat raw is fish dipped in some sort of edible, anti-microbial (such as wasabi or cayenne)...and veggies.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 22, 2012)

humans VS other species

my dog is so fuckingg smart, she does what ever you ask her to do, almost every single time, I swear sometimes I think she knows english and is some sort of super dog, but then she goes and smells another dogs ass and every-now and then she eats the peacocks shit at the ranch. She is just a dog, OP, rethink your logic.


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2012)

^ Your anti-canine agenda is clear now. 

Please leave this thread immediately and Join Curt's Cat lover thread....  or risk a banning.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 22, 2012)

lol,  I love my dog, and will have to risk the ban, plus my dog read this post and said "there will be hell to pay if I joined cat lovers thread"... still just a dog.


----------



## BFHammer (Jul 22, 2012)

Any beef cooked past rare is burnt.  I haven't done raw steak but it sounds interesting.  I also like dipping my proteins in a sauce of raw egg and Franks Hot sauce.  
There is nothing unhealthy about raw beef, the only concern is ecoli if someone didn't wash their hands which is simple enough to prevent by spraying with vinegar prior to eating.  Pork is the only one that need to be cooked due to the worms.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 22, 2012)

I would only eat raw beef if I got it right from the butcher. Ive caught wild alaskan salmon and taken bites right out of it a few times camping up north. So tasty and healthy.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 22, 2012)

Idk, isnt it the cooking of our meat that led our brains to evolve to where we are today, something to do with it taking less energy to digest cooked meat leaving more energy for brain growth

Is there proof that raw meat is easier to digest?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazing she doesn't get sick and die from eating shit isn't it?  Nevermind that humans use that same peacock shit to grow our gardens.  S so in a way we are as dumb/smart as your dog.  And I've spent plenty of time researching and rethinking my logic.  Once you get past all the bullshit lies we've been told our whole life about whats okay and whats not you see that it makes perfect sense.  Open you mind jimmy.  ,  humans are so smart why do we destroy everything we touch?





Jimmyusa said:


> humans VS other species
> 
> my dog is so fuckingg smart, she does what ever you ask her to do, almost every single time, I swear sometimes I think she knows english and is some sort of super dog, but then she goes and smells another dogs ass and every-now and then she eats the peacocks shit at the ranch. She is just a dog, OP, rethink your logic.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Amazing she doesn't get sick and die from eating shit isn't it?  Nevermind that humans use that same peacock shit to grow our gardens.  S so in a way we are as dumb/smart as your dog.  And I've spent plenty of time researching and rethinking my logic.  Once you get past all the bullshit lies we've been told our whole life about whats okay and whats not you see that it makes perfect sense.  Open you mind jimmy.  ,  humans are so smart why do we destroy everything we touch?




lol, she is alive and well, she is the smartest and best dog I've ever owned she also licks her ass and barks when people knock on the door, still a dog, spoken from an open mind

humans destroying things? a totally different topic, imo.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 22, 2012)

I do those things too...
Agreed on the humans part.


Jimmyusa said:


> lol, she is alive and well, she is the smartest and best dog I've ever owned she also licks her ass and barks when people knock on the door, still a dog, spoken from an open mind
> 
> humans destroying things? a totally different topic, imo.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Postworkout. Not seared, remove from fridge and left to warm to room temperature. Very tasty and digests very easily.


I can do rare but not raw


----------



## flynike (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Guy is begining to scare me


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL,, not for me..
I cook my meat to much probally. I dont like blood.


----------



## BFHammer (Jul 22, 2012)

More dangers from overcooked meat
[h=2]More dangers from overcooked meat[/h]                                                                                        By Dr. William Campbell Douglass  on 03/26/2010                             

         I've said for years that foods need to be eaten as close to  raw as possible if you want to get the maximum amount of nutrients. The  "closer to raw" rule doesn't just apply to vegetables -- but to meat and  eggs as well.
 But the key difference between overcooked veggies and overcooked  meats is that over-doing veggies makes them flavorless and nutritionally  bereft, while overcooking meat makes it flavorless... and dangerous.  The possible carcinogenic effects of overcooking meat and eggs are  fairly well documented.
 Cooking eggs and meat at high temperatures produces a chemical  compound called PhIP, which many believe can cause DNA changes, or can  metabolize harmless bodily enzymes into carcinogens -- especially those  that cause breast cancer. 
 Now, a new report by researchers at the University of Minnesota  School of Public Health and Masonic Cancer Center claims that regular  consumption of well-done, charred meats could boost the risk of  pancreatic cancer by a frightening 60 percent.
 This new research indicated that overcooking also created  heterocyclic amines (H.A.s), which contribute to increased risk of  pancreatic cancer, an especially lethal cancer. H.A.s are generated by  the high-temperature immolation of amino acids.

The researchers suggested maintaining low heat while grilling, frying  or barbecuing in order to cut down on "excess burning or charring of  the meat." Doing so will help cut down on the cancer risk, since the  burned portions have the highest HA concentrations. 
 This is something you should keep in mind before you fire up the  backyard barbeque. But by all means, don't let it stop you from eating  meat. You just need to think twice about how long you cook it.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 22, 2012)

I eat sushi but I don't ever hear about people getting Mad Fish disease, just Mad Cow. As for BFHammers raw eggs, I had Salmonella once and I don't ever want to spend twelve+ hours on the shitter with the trash can between my knees again...


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Any beef cooked past rare is burnt.  I haven't done raw steak but it sounds interesting.  I also like dipping my proteins in a sauce of raw egg and Franks Hot sauce.
> There is nothing unhealthy about raw beef, the only concern is ecoli if someone didn't wash their hands which is simple enough to prevent by spraying with vinegar prior to eating.  *Pork is the only one that need to be cooked* due to the worms.



So you eat a lot of raw chicken?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 23, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> I eat sushi but I don't ever hear about people getting Mad Fish disease, just Mad Cow. As for BFHammers raw eggs, I had Salmonella once and I don't ever want to spend twelve+ hours on the shitter with the trash can between my knees again...



Cooking doesn't destroy mad cow disease.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 23, 2012)

Superhuman radio #420 , #756


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 23, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Cooking doesn't destroy mad cow disease.



Learned something new today...


----------



## ebn2002 (Jul 23, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> humans are so smart why do we destroy everything we touch?



It really comes down to pussy.  Men will do anything to get a girl, which includes destroying things to make money to get said pussy.  I honestly believe ALL of our evolution, advances, etc.. can be traced back to men trying to get pussy.


----------



## ebn2002 (Jul 23, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> It really comes down to pussy.  Men will do anything to get a girl, which includes destroying things to make money to get said pussy.  I honestly believe ALL of our evolution, advances, etc.. can be traced back to men trying to get pussy.



Which is also why girls haven't come up with shit this whole time.


----------



## squigader (Jul 23, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> It really comes down to pussy.  Men will do anything to get a girl, which includes destroying things to make money to get said pussy.  I honestly believe ALL of our evolution, advances, etc.. can be traced back to men trying to get pussy.


It is in a way. The most successful hominids were the ones who survived and got to reproduce.

So, Little Guy, does that mean you're never cooking any meat ever again? At least do it right if you are and get that poverty steak out of here! Ribeye, porterhouse, or bust!


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 24, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Humans are the only species that cook their food.  And even we haven't always done it.  You guys should stop listening to the fda.



Humans are also about the only species that doesn't eat our own shit every once in a while....but what do I know...


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 24, 2012)

I wanted to start with something lean.  Ribeye is my favorite cut though


squigader said:


> It is in a way. The most successful hominids were the ones who survived and got to reproduce.
> 
> So, Little Guy, does that mean you're never cooking any meat ever again? At least do it right if you are and get that poverty steak out of here! Ribeye, porterhouse, or bust!


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 24, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Humans are also about the only species that doesn't eat our own shit every once in a while....but what do I know...



^^^
Never seen 2girls1cup.  LOL@U


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 24, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Humans are also about the only species that doesn't eat our own shit every once in a while....but what do I know...



Was watching one of the prison shows (Lockdown maybe) the other day and they had a special observation unit for suicidal inmates and *feces eaters* (there were several)...


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 24, 2012)

I love my steak still "mooing" when I'm eating eat, I don't know about trying to hold it down so it doesn't walk off the plate on me though ha ha!  I know of a lady who eats raw hamburger, but she get's it from a buddy who grows organic black angus.  She swears by it too...


----------

